# dell xps 15 formatieren.



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (26. September 2011)

hey leute, ich wollte mal fragen, ob ich mein dell xps einfach so formatieren kann.

ich will nämlich andere partitionen haben und linux weg machen.


gibt es die dell software bzw. die treiber im internet?


----------



## Herbboy (27. September 2011)

Also, erstmal musst Du halt bei Dell schauen, ob es Treiber auch für Linux gibt, oder aber mal alle Komponenten rauskriegen und woanders suchen. Grad aber so was wie Fn-Tasten oder Onscreen-Infos könnten vlt. flachfallen...


ansonsten kannst Du in aller Regel immer beim INstallieren eines neuen Betriebssystem auch auswählen, dass du die PLatte formatieren und/oder anders paritionieren willst.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (27. September 2011)

Also wenn ich nach dem formatieren windows 7 wieder draufpacken will brauch ich dazu doch nur diese treiber
Treiber und Downloads

Dann müsste doch eigentlich alles von dell wieder am start sein und somit müsste auch alles funktionieren, oder etwa nicht??



PS: ich will linux von meiner partition runterschmeissen. Der mist mach nur Probleme


----------



## Herbboy (27. September 2011)

Ach so, Du willst win7 neu machen und dabei formatieren? Ich hatte es so verstanden, dass Du win7 weghaben und NUR Linux haben willst.

Nee, dann sollte das an sich kein Problem sein. Win7-CD rein, Laptop booten, installieren, bevor Du dann eine Partition für win7 aussuchst => Festplatte neu partitonieren, also alte Partition(en) löschen und neue machen, dann zumindest die erste Parition als c: fomratieren, installieren. 

Ich kann zwar nicht kontrollieren, ob alle nötigen Treiber bei dem Link vorhanden sind, aber wenn Dell das Notebook mit win7 ausliefert und eine Downloadseite dafür hat, werden es sicher alle nötigen Treiber sein.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (27. September 2011)

ok ich muss doch nicht formatieren.

ich hab linux auch so wegbekommen

eine frage ahb ich aber noch: ich habe jetzt 2 Partitionen, eine mit 318GB und eine mit 255GB.

Auf der 318GB PLatte ist windows drauf. Kann ich diese Partition noch verkleinern(es sind 200GB dort frei)?
Laut windows Datenträgerverwaltung ist 318GB das kleinste was geht.

Kann man da irgendwie tricksen, wenn man z.b. noch mehr speicher frei macht?


----------



## Herbboy (27. September 2011)

Naja, es gibt so tools, aber damit kannst Du Dir windows auch schnell mal zerschiessen. Aus welchem Grund willst Du das denn überhaupt ändern?


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (27. September 2011)

ja hast recht, is eigentlich blödsinn.

ich lass es einfach so und gut ist.


ich hab mal gehört, dass der rechner schneller ist, wenn auf einer partition nur das Os ist und sonst nix.
stimmt das?


----------



## Herbboy (27. September 2011)

Nee, das stimmt nicht. Wenn es jetzt eine zweite unabhängige PLatte wäre, dann würde das schon eher zutreffen. Aber auf der gleichen HDD haben getrennte Paritionen nur zwei Vorteile: 1) es ist übersichtlicher und Windows muss nicht 30 Ordner "laden", nur weil Du mal c: öffnest, sondern Du hast die Ornder auf mehrere Partitionen verteilt und 2) Falls Du mal Windows komplett plattmachen willst inkl. Formatierung, auch zB bei Virenbefall, musst Du nicht erst alles wichtige von C: rüberkopieren, wenn Du es eh schon auf ner eigenen Partition hast


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (29. September 2011)

okay, dann lass ichs jetzt einfach so


----------

